# Canned Crab



## lucyr2xoxo (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone can let me know their opinion on canned crab. I want to make crab cakes, and I am hoping that I will be able to use this rather than buying fresh crab as it is quite a bit more expensive. There is a couple of brands in my local Safeway and Superstore, but none of them say which type of crab they are. Any suggestions would be apreciated- Thank You


----------



## ironchef (Jan 14, 2006)

lucyr2xoxo said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if anyone can let me know their opinion on canned crab. I want to make crab cakes, and I am hoping that I will be able to use this rather than buying fresh crab as it is quite a bit more expensive. There is a couple of brands in my local Safeway and Superstore, but none of them say which type of crab they are. Any suggestions would be apreciated- Thank You


 
You should be able to use that crabmeat. Unless otherwise stated, most of the canned lump crabmeat that you find in most stores such as Safeway, Costco, etc. will be Backfin crabmeat. Some gourmet food stores will have canned lump crabmeat like blue, dungeness, etc. but it will be more expensive. Of course, it will taste better too.


----------



## Constance (Jan 14, 2006)

Please forgive the heresy, but I'd just as soon use imitation crab.


----------



## lucyr2xoxo (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you for the response, I'm just wondering if I am mistaken, but I was under the impression that Imitation Crab, is made from Pollack, and I think that it is very high in Mercury. Also I think the texture might be to rubbery for Crab Cakes.
If I'm mistaken, I hope someone corrects me, it might come in handy sometimes to use the imitation stuff, and I'd be able to start eating California Rolls again!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2006)

If you're going to use canned crab, and I think that's a very good option, stick with the stuff in the one pound cans in the refrigerated section.  The stuff sold by Bumble Bee or Geisha isn't nearly as good.

Iron Chef:

Costco carries lump sometimes and back fin sometimes.  The cans are labeled as such.  I guess it depends on what they can get.

I've bought the lump crab from Costco several times and it's quite good.


----------



## Constance (Jan 14, 2006)

Lucy, you may be right, but it tastes pretty good when you are landlocked out in the sticks of the Heartland. Besides, we really don't have much choice.
Our village and the adjoining town have the same zip...our village has a population of 700, and the town is 6,000. Sixty percent of the people here are out of work and on relief. 

Besides, since we only eat imitation crab once every few months, we are not terribly concerned. 
I had my own retail greenhouse business for 22 years. I grew my own stuff, and was exposed to all kinds of insecticides, fungicides, and other chemicals you can't even imagine. My husband has worked for the coal industry all his life, as mine manger of a strip mine. Lord knows what kind of stuff he has been in contact with. 
So...we are not particulary worried about the mercury in the imitation crab. 

I don't mean to sound like a smart-alec...just being honest.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 15, 2006)

We live in blue crab country and to say that anything but lump meat should be in a crab cake is absolute heresy.

And actually, I believe there is nothing better.

But not everyone has access to the fresh crab meat.

You have to learn to deal with what you have.  We cannot get many of the great foods we love because we do not live where the stuff is available.  We live too far south to get soft shell clams (love them fried or steamed), razor clams (only found in the Northwest), are too far north to find crawfish, and this country will not allow anyone to make a proper haggis.  And so we go without or substitute (how in the heck one substitutes for a soft shell clam I have no idea).

The pollack stuff, sometimes called surimi, is, I will confess, pretty good.

"No, your honor, I did not say that.  Someone must have gotten my login and password and put that perfidious nonsence on the web.  We are clean."

People have pretty strong feelings about crab meat here and I am going to wear glasses and a moustache for several days. We are talking serious food likes here.

Have used it to make a stuffing for a baked stuffed lobster and found it worked surprisingly well.

Think you could make a pretty good crab cake with it, and will probably try to do so soon.

If so, will let you know. But you did not here it from me.  No, not at all.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2006)

lucyr2xoxo said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if anyone can let me know their opinion on canned crab...


 
 Depending on where you are, if there is a Russian store near you, go there and ask for canned crab meat. Russian crabs are way tastier than American ones. They taste like a real thing and not some chemical substitute.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> ...
> The pollack stuff, sometimes called surimi, is, I will confess, pretty good...
> 
> Think you could make a pretty good crab cake with it, and will probably try to do so soon...


 
 Do you care to share a recipe, if you have one, for the pollack stuff, as I do not eat crab, I wouldn't mind to try crab cake with immitation stuff?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 15, 2006)

I too am in "blue claw" country........I won't buy them tho, too much work IMHO I would suggest going to your local fish monger to buy lump crab in a can. I may cost a bit more but the flavor is much better. And seeing that you are making crab cakes, and you want good big taste from them that is the route I would take. And also, I have a serving suggestion for you too, mix store bought mayo [1/2-1/3 c.] with two well minced chilies in adobo for a nice dipping sauce. Enjoy your meal!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 15, 2006)

Canned crab off the supermarket shelf is worthless--more water than anything and absolutely tasteless. If nothing else, shred the imitation crab and use that.  The crab sold at Sam's and Costco is very good--still not cheap, but for a whole meal, a nice splurge.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 17, 2006)

lucyr2xoxo said:
			
		

> Thank you for the response, I'm just wondering if I am mistaken, but I was under the impression that Imitation Crab, is made from Pollack, and I think that it is very high in Mercury. Also I think the texture might be to rubbery for Crab Cakes.
> 
> If I'm mistaken, I hope someone corrects me, it might come in handy sometimes to use the imitation stuff, and I'd be able to start eating California Rolls again!!!!!!!


 
According to the FDA Consumer article on Mercury in fish (down in the Advise to Consumers section): 

"Consumption advice is unnecessary for the top 10 seafood species, making up about 80 percent of the seafood market--canned tuna, shrimp, pollock, salmon, cod, catfish, clams, flatfish, crabs, and scallops. This is because the methyl mercury levels in these species are all less than 0.2 ppm and few people eat more than the suggested weekly limit of fish (2.2 pounds) for this level of methyl mercury contamination."

I would suggest anyone concerned about the mercury levels in seafood read the entire article - especially _pregnant women and women of childbearing age who may become pregnant._

I get imitation crab from Louis Kemp Seafoods (click on the _Products_ tab) at my local Albertsons store when the real stuff isn't available or in season, when I'm looking for a cheaper alternative, and/or when I don't have the time to drive across town to the Asian market to get the really good (actually taste like crab) canned stuff. The canned stuff sold by Bumble Bee or Geisha just doesn't have much flavor to me.

I've not noticed that the imitation crab was rubbery. A little firmer perhaps than some varities of crab - about the same as some others. I use the "shreds" for crab cakes and they turn out pretty good.


----------

